# Strawberry wine yeast selection



## CARBOY (May 21, 2011)

So now that I've picked 100 lbs of strawberries I seem to be having some difficulty deciding which yeast to use. I was planning on two 5gl batches with different yeast and recipe for each. But, I need to save 40 lbs of berries for jam. This is my first fruit wine. I don't really want to cut back from 10 lbs /gal but I'm open for suggestions on what others would do with 60 lbs of fruit and yeast selection. Here's what yeasts I have on hand to pick from:
1. Lalvin ICV D-47 or EC-1118
2. Redstar Cotes des Blancs or Pasture Champagne (these two I use with my white wines)
3. Vinters Harvest CY17, MA33 or SN9


----------



## Deezil (May 22, 2011)

If i remember correctly, Cotes de Blanc is the one to use as it will help bring the fruit out in smell and taste. D-47 might work (cant remember if its the lalvin cotes de blanc equivalent or not), but 1118 would blow most of the aroma out of the airlock. 

I wouldn't cut back from 10lbs/gal, strawberry is a lighter/delicate flavor. Might even step it up to 12lbs/gal.


----------



## winemaker_3352 (May 22, 2011)

I like to use the Lalvin 71b-1122.

Cote Des Blanc is also a very good choice.


----------



## Tom (May 22, 2011)

ALL my fruit wines use Cote des Blancs


----------



## CARBOY (May 24, 2011)

Thanks for all the good responses. With that and the yeast charts and fruit #'s, I've decided to go with the Cote Des Blanc and 12#'s/gal of the 5g batch. Fermentation begins this coming weekend. Thanks.


----------

